# 11/28/07 8:30PM EST Down again?



## maxgoof (Nov 28, 2007)

Is Fur Affinity down again?


----------



## crocdragon89 (Nov 28, 2007)

maxgoof said:
			
		

> Is Fur Affinity down again?



Are you getting a blank screen too?


----------



## codewolf (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes, i have just noticed this myself, will try to get info on the problem as soon as possible.


----------



## Caver (Nov 28, 2007)

So I'm not going crazy. Good thing we're in the forum, it's safe here.


----------



## Leasara (Nov 28, 2007)

It's fourth down and inches to go...


----------



## DragonTrew (Nov 28, 2007)

crocdragon89 said:
			
		

> maxgoof said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blank screen here as well... :/


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Nov 28, 2007)

stop breaking the 4th wall!

stop breaking the 5th wall!

stop breaking the 6th wall!

stop breaking the furry wall!

this site goes down more then a penny in a very deep hole......

its going to break the 7th wall......


----------



## Sinister Taz (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed it was down almost an hour ago. No point in complaining though. Hopefully everything gets ironed out and running smoothly again. Thanks to the admin. for working on it=)


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 28, 2007)

Caver said:
			
		

> So I'm not going crazy. Good thing we're in the forum, it's safe here.



*Sets up a pillow fort gaurding my her cookies and milk*


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Nov 28, 2007)

you broke the pillow wall 

(i wasn't expecting to say that)


----------



## FuzzWolf (Nov 28, 2007)

AerusalePhoxJr said:
			
		

> this site goes down more then a penny in a very deep hole......



FA goes down more than a fox at a wolf convention.  :twisted:

Fuzzy


----------



## duo2nd (Nov 28, 2007)

It gets worst~!


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Nov 28, 2007)

(heres were i break another wall)

and its your fault *points at YOU*

stop loseing the instruction booklet to finding the instruction booklet to finding the instruction booklet to finding the instruction booklet to finding the instruction booklet to finding the instruction booklet to finding the instruction booklet to finding the instruction booklet to finding the instruction booklet.


----------



## duo2nd (Nov 28, 2007)

duo2nd said:
			
		

> It gets worst~!





			
				AerusalePhoxJr said:
			
		

> (heres were i break another wall)
> 
> and its your fault *points at YOU*
> 
> stop loseing the instruction booklet to finding the instruction booklet to finding the instruction booklet to finding the instruction booklet to finding the instruction booklet to finding the instruction booklet to finding the instruction booklet to finding the instruction booklet to finding the instruction booklet.



Do you want me to kill you? :x


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Nov 28, 2007)

im already died...i lost my last life years ago.

(i wounder if its fixed yet...this is get old already)


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 28, 2007)

Should have more information for you folks soon.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Nov 28, 2007)

A friend of mine checked his logs to see what was happening when he tried to access it.

_******@localhost ~/fa $ wget http://www.furaffinity.net
--02:18:20--  http://www.furaffinity.net/
           => `index.html'
Resolving www.furaffinity.net... 216.169.105.250
Connecting to www.furaffinity.net|216.169.105.250|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 0 [text/html]
    [ <=>                                 ] 0             --.--K/s             
02:18:20 (0.00 B/s) - `index.html' saved [0/0]_

Apparently there's a zero-length file being sent by the server with an HTTP 200 OK response (which is odd, really), though the data server is still up according to a quick check on a URL stored in the history.

Just posting this in case it's helpful at all.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Nov 28, 2007)

thats not good.....


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 28, 2007)

AerusalePhoxJr said:
			
		

> thats not good.....


I identified the problem. For some reason, the RAM drive that we keep FA stored on wiped itself out. Alerted Crypto, he's restarting the server right now. It should be up and operational soon, we hope.

We'll monitor it to see what happened.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Nov 28, 2007)

That's pretty ironic. Out of random curiosity, though, is it one of those expansion card-based RAM drives?


----------



## Khaz (Nov 28, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> It should be up and operational in 5 to 10.


Minutes, hours or days?  o.o;


----------



## maxgoof (Nov 28, 2007)

Khaz said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 28, 2007)

Khaz said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, we discovered another problem after I wrote that. So it will be down for a lil' bit (not like last time). Pending for now.


----------



## xxdarkdemonessxx911 (Nov 28, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Khaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so no ones sure if its gonna be down for hours or days?


----------



## Khaz (Nov 28, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Actually, we discovered another problem after I wrote that. So it will be down for a lil' bit (not like last time). Pending for now.


Mm'kay.  *waits patiently*


----------



## bloodfang85 (Nov 28, 2007)

I was gonna post a new picture. Tough cookies.

Oh well.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Nov 28, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Khaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad stick of RAM in the RAM drive? o.o


----------



## rednec0 (Nov 28, 2007)

i wish i could cart-in a brand spankin' new server and take a sledgehammer to the one thats giving all of you hell. yes, smashing defective things does make you feel better XD


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 28, 2007)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Bad stick of RAM in the RAM drive? o.o


No, we don't think so. The system just stopped writing to it. Not a big deal. The RAM drive just stores the most commonly accessed files on FA (the interfaces, graphics, etc).


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Nov 28, 2007)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ITS BEEN DOWN ALL WEEK! and the fourums didn't work that much too....ok bye....


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Nov 28, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaahh... Well, I hope you get that sorted out. With any luck, it'll be something basic like software-level write-protection having turned on by accident. If it does end up worse, though... well, I hope all goes well in fixing or replacing whatever's damaged. x.o;


----------



## maxgoof (Nov 28, 2007)

Preyfar: We've updated the server, and it's going to be up shortly.
FA: Boot to the head! *BOOT*
Preyfar: Ow! You booted me in the head! Okay, now...now it's gonna work.
FA: Boot to the head! *BOOT*
Preyfar: Ow! Okay, now. Now it's ready.
FA: Boot to the head! *BOOT*
Preyfar: Mind if I just lie down here for a minute?


----------



## RandomCoon6 (Nov 28, 2007)

I was wondering about FA's recent activities and I can't decide whether the site is acting more like a wounded animal or a rebellious teenager.


----------



## Lili Fox (Nov 28, 2007)

maxgoof said:
			
		

> Preyfar: We've updated the server, and it's going to be up shortly.
> FA: Boot to the head! *BOOT*
> Preyfar: Ow! You booted me in the head! Okay, now...now it's gonna work.
> FA: Boot to the head! *BOOT*
> ...



Getting a little Frantic there, Max?


----------



## maxgoof (Nov 28, 2007)

Lili Fox said:
			
		

> maxgoof said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did I put that cup of Instant Hobby?


----------



## Nero (Nov 28, 2007)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone on the FA staff for working so hard for us!


----------



## Guan (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree with Nero.  From experience, server moves can be a nightmare if you're not familiar with the territory.  Staff's been doing great putting up not only with the server's physical/internal issues but also other frustrated members.  Most of us are lucky to even have what we do, I think, and I'm glad credit has been more frequent than usually given where it is due.

*looks at his post count and chuckles*  Yeah, I know, longtime lurker.  Oh well.  Lizards hide under rocks.


----------



## duo2nd (Nov 29, 2007)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh......if you don't know their system always crashes due to too many pics.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Nov 29, 2007)

duo2nd said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you trying to be sarcastic, or did you not even read what the problem turned out to be?


----------



## Pi (Nov 29, 2007)

rednec0 said:
			
		

> smashing defective things



such as the source code, adminship, and previous coder team?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 29, 2007)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> duo2nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't you know? It was really fatfurs clogging up the pipes. If you ever watched the first Charlie and the Chocolate Factory with Gene Wilder, you'll remember that scene where the fat kid was drinking out of the chocolate fountain and fell in. That moment where he was stuck in the pipes, was similar to what happened to FA.


----------

